# Roses Only



## Frequency (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Frequency (Dec 11, 2010)

1


----------



## Frequency (Dec 11, 2010)

2


----------



## Frequency (Dec 11, 2010)

3


----------



## Frequency (Dec 11, 2010)

4


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I can help you plant our TPF roses into this theme thread:











I must have more ... also online already ... but WHERE? Let me go look through all my photo hosts' sites...


----------



## Frequency (Dec 11, 2010)

7


----------



## Frequency (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, thank you Lafoto

You are ever ready with any thing, as if  "You Ask; I Have"  

Regards


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, with so many years of taking photos there has accumulated quite a collection... so many, actually, that I'm having trouble finding them, and that is among those store on line already, not to mention all those that are stored on DVDs or external hard drives... 






I know there are many more rose pictures somewhere. I'll post as I find them.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2010)

Ah, here is where the rose pics I was thinking of are stored, and under THAT name ... 









































I KNEW I had these somewhere...! OK, research was successful. Task fulfilled.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's my contribution.

1. 



2.



3.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 12, 2010)

21


----------



## Frequency (Dec 12, 2010)

22


----------



## Derrel (Dec 12, 2010)

Winter Roses





rose plant before sunrise, 70-200 VR, Fuji S2 Pro






rose leaf after morning rain shower, 45mm-P + extension tube






climbing rose leaves in February-Cecily Bruner variety, 100-300 f/5.6 AiS Nikkor on Nikon D1






yellow rose after rain shower, 28-200 G series Nikkor


----------



## Frequency (Dec 12, 2010)

pic 2,3 &4 are fine; would you please post pic. 2&3 in "leaves"  section also?

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

27


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 13, 2010)

(I'm forever mad at myself that I clipped into that one petal on the right...)


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

30


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

31


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

32


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 13, 2010)

The yellow rose picture with the dew is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

33


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

34


----------



## vinithbraj (Dec 13, 2010)

Planting roses,... This is from my photo garden .


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent shots, Vinith

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

41


----------



## Frequency (Dec 14, 2010)

42


----------



## Frequency (Dec 14, 2010)

43


----------



## Frequency (Dec 14, 2010)

44


----------



## Frequency (Dec 15, 2010)

45


----------



## ecr111 (Dec 15, 2010)

As requested.
A new rose blossom in Florida at 28 deg. F. Taken yesterday.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you Eric


----------



## mishele (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Frequency (Dec 15, 2010)

Very very beautiful

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Dec 16, 2010)

50


----------



## ayeelkay (Dec 16, 2010)

1.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you Ayeelkay

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Dec 17, 2010)

52


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 17, 2010)

mishele said:


>



These are terrific. Nicely done!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 17, 2010)

53


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2010)

IMG_884600 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Dec 17, 2010)

hey, Mishele

Is the last one red? would you please reveal its color version too?

Please continue...

Regards


----------



## mishele (Dec 18, 2010)

Here you.........=)


----------



## Frequency (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you; loved it; please go ahead with more...  

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Dec 18, 2010)

55


----------



## dl4449 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here are some


----------



## Frequency (Dec 18, 2010)

WOW; how beautiful they are, especially the first one

Expecting more.... i think the same style of different coloured/ textured roses....

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Dec 18, 2010)

58


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2010)

Ah, upon looking for "yellow" photos, I am coming upon some more roses, so here they are:














































Yes. It's true: I was going through my collection of graveyard photography for these.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 19, 2010)

68


----------



## mishele (Dec 19, 2010)

Lovely shots everyone!!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 20, 2010)

70


----------



## Frequency (Dec 21, 2010)

71


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

72


----------



## Frequency (Dec 24, 2010)

73


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

74


----------



## Frequency (Dec 27, 2010)

*75*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 3, 2011)

*76*


----------



## Cheffriis (Jan 5, 2011)

First photo of my Project 52 for the year.






"Interesting really,this photo was taken on 1/1/11 completely on the fly. A friend n I stopped to talk with a firend and she had this rose sitting on top of her pram,later when I looked at it I realised it was quite a poignant photo. With 2010 being such a crap year,finacial struggles/the earthquake and the breakup of my 6.5yr relationship this photo helped to remind me that no matter how dark things get,there is always something bright n beautiful out there to bring the light back into our lifes."


----------



## Frequency (Jan 5, 2011)

Cheffrils, your words and image are inspiring to all

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 5, 2011)

*78*


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Tuffythepug (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2012)

Found this old one just now - had long forgotten about it - and upon seeing it again, it bugs me that I clipped through the blossom on the right. Grrr. Ah well...




0469 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Compaq (Aug 14, 2012)

I've actually got some decent shots of roses!!!!!!!!!! 




IMG_0342_edited-3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





IMG_0341_edited-1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Rose on Grey by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 15, 2012)

Compaq said:


> I've actually got some decent shots of roses!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*When*_ have dahlias turned into roses, I wonder...!?!?


----------



## greyelm (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Compaq (Aug 16, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I've actually got some decent shots of roses!!!!!!!!!! /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 16, 2012)

View attachment 17254


----------



## j28Photography (Aug 22, 2012)

They don't call us the "City of Roses" for nothing...














And lastly... the spots on this image really intrigued me -


----------



## rokvi (Aug 22, 2012)

mishele said:


> IMG_884600 by Mishele21, on Flickr



Very very nice!


----------

